# HELP!!! Botox injection for anal fissure



## maxwell@marshall.edu (Jul 21, 2011)

Our surgeon injected botox in an anal fissure and we need to find a CPT code. 64612 is the code for facial but can't find one for the bottom. Can anyone help?

thank you


----------



## ksb0211 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was looking into this about a month ago for our dr.  What I came up with was 46505 (Chemodenervation of internal anal sphincter).  You also need to code the Botox (J code).  I am hoping that we can get some other input to verify that this info is correct.


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 21, 2011)

This policy from one of the major carriers might help point you in the right direction.

http://mcgs.bcbsfl.com/?doc=Botulinum Toxins

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

